# Can't Import with Windows Movie Maker



## Mr M

When I try to import a saved file from disk (either photos, videos and songs) I get a message "Windows Movie Maker C:\Videofilename\ could not be imported. Unspecified error."

Any ideas?


----------



## Rache

Try turning off all non-vital background progs.


----------



## Blackmirror

Supported formats for importing content
&#8226; Video files: .asf, .avi, .wmv 
&#8226; Movie files: MPEG1, .mpeg, .mpg, .m1v, .mp2 
&#8226; Audio files: .wav, .snd, .au, .aif, .aifc, .aiff 
&#8226; Windows Media files: .asf, .wm, .wma, .wmv 
&#8226; Still images: .bmp, .jpg, .jpeg, .jpe, .jfif, .gif 
&#8226; MP3 format audio: .mp3


----------



## Mr M

First of all, my file formats are formats compatable with the program. More importantly, however, even though I get the message with audio, photos and videos, when I close the program and open it again, I find the AUDIO and PHOTOS DO IMPORT!!! Only the video is not. This is video that is already on my drive, OR video direct from my camcorder, OR video from my laptop's built in camera.

PS Before you advise me about "codecs", I haven't the slightest idea what to do with those things.


----------



## Mr M

How?????


----------



## Blackmirror

What format is the video file please


----------



## Mr M

.AVI and .WMV I also have another symptom, i.e., although I eventually import photos as I mention above, MM doesnt allow me to drag them onto the storyline thing on the bottom of the window.


----------



## Blackmirror

Have you got an xp cd


----------



## Mr M

yes


----------



## Blackmirror

start run sfc /scannow and let it run a scan 
if there are any errors it will prompt you for the xp cd 

worth a try 
note the space between the c and /


----------



## Mr M

What exactly will this do? P.S. My VAIO came with XP installed. My XP disk is from my old computer. Does this matter?


----------



## Blackmirror

I am not sure .

it will repair any protected system files ... 
you can try . it will either work or it will reject that disc


----------



## Mr M

Im running it. So far, so good.


----------



## Blackmirror

If there are no errors it will just close with no notice ..what version movie maker are you using as well

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/moviemaker/21/faq.mspx

are you upto date with windows updates


----------



## Mr M

The program ran to completion. After it was over a window opened up "FILES THAT ARE REQUIRED FOR WINDOWS TO RUN PROPERLY MUST BE COPIED TO THE DLL CACHE". Then it prompts for my XP disk. I put in the disk and I get "Wrong Disk. Put in Disk #2". Problem is, I only have one disk with XP. For a while, it was not letting me clost the windows. Right now it has. What to do if it keeps prompting me for disk #2???


----------



## Blackmirror

There is a fix for that i believe .. be right with you


----------



## Mr M

MM v5.1


----------



## Blackmirror

Have you got sp2 xp installed


----------



## Mr M

Yes. Media Center edition. Came with VAIO


----------



## Blackmirror

Try checking the 'Tools' > 'Options' > 'Compatibility' tab and perhaps click on 'Reset All'


----------



## Mr M

Been there, done that. Did it again now. No change. My research has found people having the same problem talking about codecs. Over my head.


----------



## Mr M

Blackmirror..did you find the fix for XP disk 2?


----------



## Blackmirror

Yes i have been googling as well 

a very common problem 

what codecs have you got listed

have you tried unchecking them all and then importing


----------



## Mr M

Importing what? How?


----------



## Blackmirror

Importing the videos into movie maker file import into collections 

and no i havent managed to find that fix at the moment

sorry that was for windows 2000


----------



## Mr M

The scannow message I got...does it mean a protected file is corrupted?


----------



## Blackmirror

yes if you get a message to insert the cd


----------



## Mr M

What if I dont have a second disk (forgive the delay. I'm having connection problems)?


----------



## Mr M

Since we last communicated, I have been having difficulty getting onto the internet. I just now got on (9:20 pm est). Could it be related to that scan askng for the second XP disk???


----------



## Blackmirror

I have found out that there is no repair facility for movie maker

I dont know whether uninstalling and reinstalling SP2 will help in this matter as it is bundled into the package


----------



## Mr M

Thanks for all your help. I guess I'll use SONY's "CLICK TO DVD" which is working. My main worry now is with that scannow asking for disk 2 and my not having it. Might that cause problems because I had to close the window without disk 2? My system was CRAWLING yesterday evening.


----------



## Blackmirror

I have the same problem as i have restore discs and it will not let me repair my files that are missing 

I see you started another thread for that problem and hopefully you will get an answer soon 

good luck


----------



## Mr M

then have to close the error window since it will keep popping up? Did it slow your system?


----------



## Blackmirror

No i havent noticed a slow down

If it is concerning you might be worth posting a hijackthis log in SECURITY to check its not releted to spyware

Click here to download HJTsetup.exe
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the Do a system scan and save a log file button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
DO NOT have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## thesecretnetwork

im having exactly the same issue, i have a desktop in front of me with the same version etc and imports mpegs etc fine, however, my sony vaio is not importing, i get the same error... this might be a vaio issue? im so glad i found this thread, i have been racking my brains for days now, its important to me i use windows movie maker on my laptop... any ideas people?


----------



## Mr M

I've NEVER been able to use Windows Movie Maker and ultimately bought Roxio. Good luck.


----------



## thesecretnetwork

its very strange because movie maker works fine on my desktop, can you edit files in roxio? add effects? join clips together etc...?


----------



## Mr M

I think Roxio is awesome. It offers transitional effects, allows you to add music and sound effects... By the way, have you had the MISFORTUNE of dealing with the SONY VAIO tech support? Good luck!


----------



## fam_guy_fan_101

You Guys Have Got To help Me!!!!!!

I recently wanted to make a video of clips. I took a divx show (fam Guy) and took clips out of it using virtualdub, I saved them as an .avi. I went to windows movie maker and went import them. When I clicked to do it it said that it was importing, 0 clips created, the windows was flashing, and (I downloaded divx codec and it kept disappearing and reappearing on my toolbar. When clicked cancel it was loading but it wasn't working.(I had to do the control alt delete thing).
Please help!!!


----------



## peterquint

My original xp only had service pk 1 and wmm worked fine. I loaded sevice pk 2 and it stopped importing. I therefore went to add remove programs and removed service pk 2 and wmm worked fine. Unfortunately each time I load service pk 2 it wont import. Hope this might be a pointer for sorting the problem.


----------



## MCross7973

Mr M said:


> When I try to import a saved file from disk (either photos, videos and songs) I get a message "Windows Movie Maker C:\Videofilename\ could not be imported. Unspecified error."


I am Having the exact same problem. Did you get it fix?? I do not have a Sony VIO, However, I have Sony Vegas 6.0d on my computer, which is a sony video software program. I don't know if this has something to do with it but I have a feeling it does. I have used and want to use Movie Maker and need to get this issue fixed. Please Help if you can. FYI, I uninstalled vegas yet did not resolve the issue.


----------

